# 2002 330ci Owners Manual



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

I've got a 2002 330ci on order, and I'm just dying to learn everything I can about it. Being from Canada, I don't have access to the Owner's Circle on the US website, so I can't get at the online owners manual.

Is the owners manual downloadable (ie, a PDF file or something)? If so, could someone send me a copy? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

There's a link to one stored on my site on this page: my on-order BMW.


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey, thanks! Downloading as we speak.

To the other folks that offered to mail me the file, thanks. 

My 330ci goes to production this week. So I should hopefully see my car by the middle/end of June. 

Cheers!


----------



## Halifax (Dec 16, 2007)

Have 2001 330Ci but DON'T have owners manual. Battery dash light went on but car continued to run without problems. It even started back up instantly. Is battery about to go oink on me or could this be a sensor problem?


----------

